# Another special



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nobody seemed to be that interested in the other special I had, so I thought that I would offer this for a special.

Glock - G17 - New - 2 magazines - Hardcase

$499.88 OTD - This sale is only good for January 28, 2011. If someone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tim, That's a great deal on a great firearm! I would be all over it if i didn't have several Glocks already. I'm sure someone will own it soon, and happy to see deals like this one. Is the Ceracote Daly a customer firearm, or one that might come up for sale sometime?

HL1


----------

